# Just bought: 824 QXE in Bucks County, PA



## mikebby20 (Jan 31, 2016)

After countless hours of researching and watching YouTube videos I finally did it! I bought the SnowMaster 824 QXE. The YouTube videos were super impressive. 

I originally went into the shop ready to buy the PowerMax 826 OXE. But, after playing with both of them I felt like the PowerMax was way too big for my use; so heavy and bulky. I have a 43x20 townhouse driveway. 

The SnowMaster is so much more maneuverable but is still built like a tank. 

Can't wait to use it. Hopefully I made the right choice. 

(Bought from Pipersville Garden Center. Their selection and inventory was incredible compared to other local shops. I worked with Bob. Very knowledgeable.)


----------



## 88racing (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase....enjoy it


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like you will get to use it pretty soon, 3 - 6" coming tomorrow. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations on your new snow-beast. I really like my smaller engine'd one and I have no doubts you will really love how easy these are to use! Cheers.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Smart move on cutting back on width. Too many people think the wider the better. I'm a big guy and muscle my machine around and know a few inches wider can hamper that. On my latest upgrade to a new machine I had to move from a 24'' to 26'' machine and was not pleased to do so. 

And most times on deep snows the whole bucket is rarely used. And what's a smaller bucket cost you while blowing? A few extra passes. Enjoy your machine


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats, "neighbor" I've been Pipersville Garden center You will love it. Its so much easier to handle then a 2 stage.. Its an amazing machine


----------

